
United States to Ban TikTok as Soon as Saturday - jbegley
https://www.nytimes.com/aponline/2020/07/31/business/ap-us-trump-tiktok.html
======
busymom0
CNBC also says Microsoft is trying to buy them out so if that happens, then
this might change?

[https://www.cnbc.com/2020/07/31/trump-says-he-will-ban-
tikto...](https://www.cnbc.com/2020/07/31/trump-says-he-will-ban-tiktok-
through-executive-action-as-soon-as-saturday.html)

~~~
foobarbazetc
He said he didn’t care if MS bought them or not.

Which kind of undercuts the BS national security angle but... these things
aren’t meant to make actual sense.

~~~
ta17711771
> Which kind of undercuts the BS national security angle

Disagree.

------
foobarbazetc
Under what statue or authority?

------
simonblack
way to go!

China loses a 350 million market. The US loses a 1400 million market. I wonder
who ends up better off.

------
justix12
is that even legal?

~~~
nexuist
Yes, to a degree, although the laws in the books have never been used against
a single company like this before.

We have laws preventing all American companies from cooperating with Iranian
ones, such that I as an independent Mac app developer cannot sell my app in
Iran (no one can). We have similar laws regarding even the transport of
encryption algorithms.

The real legal question is whether Trump can do this via an EO, or whether
he'll need Congress to do another China bill.

